# Cannot Fill Fresh Water Tank



## Ducks2Roses (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I have a 2006 28 RS-DS and for some reason I can no longer fill the fresh water tank. I can remove the cap for the inlet, but no water goes in and I can see no obstruction down in the interior hose. I'm afraid to try and put some sort of snake down there as it looks like it would rip the hose to the tank.

Any Ideas?

Is there an easy way to access the water tank to visulayy inspect? The bottom of the trailer has an underbelly covering access to where I think the tank is, and I don't look forward to dropping that whole thing.

Thanks to all who can provide some insight to resolving this issue.

Mike McLaughlin


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

There is a air adapder (like a tire stem) that will screw onto the tank fill. Then open up the drain on the bottom of the tank and add air pressure to blow the obstruction out, but that will push the blockage into the tank. I hate to say but its probably a spiders web. Or the vent is pluged and will not let air out of the tank thus not letting water in (air locked). James


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

It may be that your fill hose is higher than the filler opening. This was the case on our old Outback. This will cause the water to just run back out the filler opening.

Open up the access door to your pump and hoses. Check to see if the fill tube worked it's way up somehow so it is higher than the filler opening. If it is, either reposition it or cut off some of it so it can't move up again. We had to shorten ours about four inches.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

On my 28 RSDS the hose bends up just inside the trailer. Remove the cover that is under the street side lower bunk matress and you will be able to access the fill tube, and the water pump. This is the first thing I would check.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

There is a flapper valve that closes when you use city water to prevent the water from coming out of the fill cap or into your fresh water tank. It sounds like that flapper is stuck closed. If you have some water in the tank, turn the pump o9n at the same time as you make as tight a seal as you can with the water hose and turn the water fully on. This may dislodge the flapper.

If it does not, there was an earlier thread where a member had to take the water connection out of the side of the camper to access the valve. Sounds scary but it was much much easier than expected.

This is a gravity fill and the hose goes directly to your fresh water tank and should not be making a bunch of twist, turns and loops. Somebody did not do thier job at the factory if that happens to be the case. Do not use high pressure air, or more pressure than from a normal garden hose as you could cause a line to part and your problems will grow exponentially to the factor of water damage squared times 2.

Eric


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

All good suggestions








I would just trade it in for a bigger Outback


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I didn't just fall off the turnip truck, or anything, (or maybe I did), but all this talk of flapper valves and such has me confused.
It almost sounds like we are getting the fresh water fill and the city water connection cross-coupled. The fresh water fill is something like a 1" hose that connects directly to the fresh water holding tank. No valves. Water simply pours in by gravity. It is usually covered with a white plastic cap that is removed with a half-turn twist. The city water connection, on the other hand, is a standard water hose screw fitting, that does in fact have a valve. The valve is to prevent water from squirting out said connection when the pump is being used to pump water from said fresh water holding tank. Now what Ducks2Roses just described, it sounds like he is trying to fill his holding tank via the city water connection.
Or am I just out in left field here?









Bob


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I hate to be too technical but is the tank already full?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Doug30506 said:


> I hate to be too technical but is the tank already full?


You may be on to something there.









Bob


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

How about this... The air vent tube is clogged. The little opening with the screen in it next to the tank filler.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

kjdj said:


> How about this... The air vent tube is clogged. The little opening with the screen in it next to the tank filler.


X2 if that vent tube gets plugged you can't get a thing into the tank, this happened to my other trailer.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I liked the advice about the flapper thingy. It COULD be his .........................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
flippin flapper.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Doug30506 said:


> I hate to be too technical but is the tank already full?


I go with tank full.


----------



## Ducks2Roses (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks all for the excellent tips. I'm really wondering if my issue is a plugged vent tube, that makes sense. Also for clarification, I am just trying ti fill the water holding tank by opening the cap and pouring hose water in the fill tube. And yes... I am sure the tank is completely empty.

I even tried opening the drain valve down below while trying to fill the tank, no luck.

Mike McLaughlin


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you opened the drain then the vent is not the issue as the drain works as a vent/drain.

Your 1 1/4" fill line is kinked or routed higher then the fill port. As mentioned open up the access to the fill pipe and re route or correct the issue. Some people have had to shorten the fill line as there was no way to correctly route the line due to the extra length..


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I know I am answering late on this but I had the same problem. What I found was that at the tank Keystone tried to make the green 1 1/4" fill hose bend into a 90 degree angel. Over time it kinked and I could not fill my gravity feed water tank. I ended up partially dropping the bottom to gain access, then I moved the kinked water feed line up a little, do not cut it or you will have to replace it, and installed a PVC 1 1/4" 90 with a short peice of clear tubing to the water tank. All the parts can be picked up at the local Lowes or Home depot. While you are at it also check your vent because as mentioned above mine was on a slight down hill slope and would fill with water. Again this was just a matter of adjusting the vent line and supporting it so it would not happen again. We have not had any problems since I installed the 90 in the fill line. So if your fill line is slow or burps water back when you fill with a hose you may want to see if your line is also kinked at the tank. Hope this helps, Kirk


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....I'll bet you could get lots of help/advice at the fall PNW Rally, October 5-7 at Deschutes Recreation Area.......









Oops! Was that a shameless plug


----------

